# Neutering - What age?



## Heatherology (Apr 24, 2013)

Just wondering what age you all neutered you chi babies? I had planned to wait until Ziggy was 1. At the time I planned this with the vet, he was still very small and I couldn't even think to fix him being so little. Well now he will be 8 months on the 25th and he is a solid boy at 9lbs. He's developed "boy juice" as the vet tech called it (small amounts of a green discharge that is normal for an unaltered male as long as there are no other symptoms present) and needs two retained baby teeth pulled at the same time. I'm wondering what age you all fixed you little ones?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## djl700897 (Aug 29, 2013)

I had Kaito fixed at around 1 year. I know a lot of people might bash me for this, but I debated on rather neutering him or not. I mean to me neutering is like getting your dog's ears cropped...it's not natural and definitely not necessary since I wasn't going to breed him, and he never humped or was interested in other female dogs. Actually Kaito preferred other male dogs....that sounded weird. 

The whole decision is up to you! Especially because he has now fully developed his sexual organs. I disagree with people who get their babies neutered before their balls drop or their sexual maturity. For females it's a completely different story! 

I do suggest if you plan on getting your dog neutered before any weird sexual habits stick to your dog. Kaito used to not mark and used to pee in one spot, but after his balls dropped and he became an adult, he has this habitual pulling to pee somewhere and always sniffing around...

Sorry for talking about myself!! And hope everything work out!!  Bestest luck to you!!!


----------



## Heatherology (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you I actually appreciate your long reply! His balls have definitely dropped lol they are almost rudely large lol. I honestly have went back and forth about neutering also but in the end my husband and I have decided it best. I am glad he's older, my vet recommends 4-6 months but also knew in our case older was best due to size as a main concern. Either way I will be an absolute wreck the whole day!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## breezebrrb (Sep 3, 2013)

I got my boys done around a year old, Chico did really good but my Emilio had one testicle that didn't drop and they had a hard time with him. If they both dropped it will be easier for the vet and your little guy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I would definitely wait until the dog is physically mature, if possible. Around a year at the earliest for a male.
Like djl700897 I am not a fan of routine neutering, and would have been happy to leave my boy intact if both his testicles had descended normally. One is retained though, so neutering is necessary.


----------

